# Guten Tag allerseits!



## stepi (1 Jan. 2008)

Ich hab schon ein ganz schlechtes gewissen! Bin schon seit 5 Tagen aktiv! Shame :-( Aber ich werde mich bessern, denn ich will kein leecher sein!

Allen auf celebboard.net ein frohes, gutes und gesundes Jahr 2008! :thumbup:


----------



## nevada (1 Jan. 2008)

Willkommen uswuswuswuswusw.


----------



## 111333555 (2 Jan. 2008)

nevada schrieb:


> Willkommen uswuswuswuswusw.



mmhhh restalkohol^^

ich wünsche dir viel spaß auf celebboard und alle sagen
ein kräftiges HALLO;-)


----------



## Muli (2 Jan. 2008)

So, der "Pöbel" :3dass: (kleiner Spaß) hat dich ja schon Willkommen gehiessen!
Nun will ich da mal als autorisierter Gott hier an Board gleichziehen!

Willkommen und keine Asche auf dein Haupt! Es gibt reichlich User (Leecher) die sich länger an unseren Schätzen berreichern ohne auch nur einen Post dazulassen!
Geschweige eine Vorstellung zu Stande bekommen!

In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß weiterhin, Hut ab und weiter so


----------

